# Sở hữu làn da căng bóng cùng Ohui 777



## tg2095 (27/5/21)

*Ohui* 777 là một trong những loại tinh chất dưỡng ẩm được ưa chuộng hàng đầu hiện nay. Chị em sẽ nhanh chóng sở hữu làn da căng bóng, mịn màng, trẻ hóa hơn. Bởi nếu da thiếu đi độ ẩm sẽ dễ nổi mụn, bong tróc và lão hóa sớm. Hôm nay, bài viết sẽ chia sẻ chi tiết sản phẩm đặc biệt này, để các bạn yên tâm dưỡng da mỗi ngày.
*Tinh chất dưỡng ẩm là gì?*




_Tinh chất dưỡng ẩm Ohui 777 giúp ngăn ngừa lão hóa và cấp ẩm cho da_
Tinh chất dưỡng ẩm còn được biết đến với cái tên serum. Trong đó, sản phẩm chứa các hoạt chất chăm sóc da với kích thước vô cùng nhỏ. Điều này đảm bảo cho việc thẩm thấu và sửa chữa khuyết điểm một cách hoàn hảo trên da.
Tinh chất ở dạng lỏng hơn kem dưỡng, nhưng lại có xu hướng đặc hơn nước hoa hồng. Hầu hết các huyết thanh được chế tạo nhằm mục đích chính là chống lại các gốc tự do, giúp ngăn ngừa lão hóa, đồng thời cấp ẩm cho da. Một số dòng sản phẩm khác có thêm công dụng là trị mụn, trị thâm.
*Ohui 777 siêu cấp ẩm cho làn da căng bóng mịn màng*




_Ohui 777 siêu cấp ẩm cho làn da căng bóng mịn màng_
Ohui Miracle Moisture Ampoule 777 được xem là giải pháp tăng cường sức mạnh cho làn da, hiệu quả nhanh chỉ trong bảy tuần sử dụng.
- Công dụng 
Sản phẩm giúp bổ sung độ ẩm, phục hồi tổn thương của làn da, mang lại sự mịn màng, khỏe khoắn. Kết cấu tinh chất có khả năng thẩm thấu nhanh, cảm giác mềm mướt lâu dài. Tinh chất sẽ thấm sâu vào tận bên trong các tế bào dưới da. Mặt khác sẽ tạo hàng rào bảo vệ, hạn chế thất thoát độ ẩm. 
Thiết kế Ohui 777 dưới dạng chai thủy tinh màu hồng nhỏ nhắn, xinh xắn. Kèm theo chai là vòi nhựa nhằm hỗ trợ quá trình lấy dưỡng chất được thuận tiện, tránh rơi rớt lãng phí. 
Mùi thơm nhẹ nhàng, dịu dàng với hương hoa Mẫu Đơn là đặc trưng của dòng Ohui Miracle Moisture. Khi thoa lên da, tinh chất tan ra nhanh, có cảm giác mịn mát, dễ chịu. 
- Thành phần của tinh chất dưỡng ẩm Ohui 77
+ Chiffon Ceramide 
Nguồn gốc thiên nhiên, an toàn, lành tính, với hỗn hợp Ceramide OP, AP, NP, giúp lưu giữ độ ẩm và tăng sức đề kháng cho da.
+ Chiết xuất từ hoa Mẫu Đơn mang lại mùi thơm tao nhã. Đồng thời làm mờ vết nhăn, vết nám, đẩy lùi các dấu hiệu lão hóa.
Mức độ đậm đặc của tinh chất dưỡng ẩm Ohui 777 gấp 3 lần so với serum. Qua đó giúp nâng đỡ collagen, elastin trong  da, gia tăng sự vững chắc và độ đàn hồi trong cấu trúc da.
Đối tượng phù hợp sử dụng tinh chất dưỡng ẩm là những chị em đang đối mặt với làn da nứt nẻ, khô sần, thiếu độ ẩm mịn, hay một làn da có dấu hiệu lão hóa, xuất hiện những nếp nhăn nhỏ. Hoặc những làn da bị tàn phá nhiều sau khi chữa trị mụn. 
Myphamohuichinhhang.net.vn đã chia sẻ những thông tin hữu ích về tinh chất dưỡng ẩm Ohui 777 đang làm mưa làm gió thị trường hiện nay. Nếu bạn muốn mua hàng chính hãng, xin vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi.


----------



## Hoàng Giang (7/6/21)

Sở hữu làn da căng bóng đúng là niềm mơ ước của nhiều người đó ạ!


----------

